# COBRA REPTILE HEATER?? anyone used this??



## cardinalgrom (Aug 23, 2010)

Consett Pet Shop, Consett Pet and Aquatic, Consett Reptiles, Consett Fish Shop,

im just wondering if anyone has any experiance with one of these as ive searched all over the net and cant find any articles on them apart form this one shop in consett.


----------



## Lotus Nut (Jan 7, 2008)

It looks like this is a RECS product who ripped many people off claiming to make fibreglass viv and owes about £3,500 to forum members, its new totally untested with no back up/support so stay well clear, the support email address says it all.


----------



## cardinalgrom (Aug 23, 2010)

Lotus Nut said:


> It looks like this is a RECS product who ripped many people off claiming to make fibreglass viv and owes about £3,500 to forum members, its new totally untested with no back up/support so stay well clear, the support email address says it all.



i know all about recs etc but to be honest im not interested in that, just if this is any use, its a shop selling it thus if its faulty its the shops resonsibility to refund/exchange. so i aint worried about that either, all i want to know is if theyre any good compared to a normal ceramic, i like the idea of not taking up much space and having a built in guard.


----------



## reptiles-ink (Nov 4, 2006)

I still wouldn't go near it.
Also you will most likely discover it to not be ce certified which means if it is sold then the shop is breaking the law.
Everything that this fraud has anything to do with just stinks of lies.
Even the brand name he uses is stolen.


----------



## edgar1981 (Nov 6, 2007)

cardinalgrom said:


> i know all about recs etc but to be honest im not interested in that, just if this is any use, its a shop selling it thus if its faulty its the shops resonsibility to refund/exchange. so i aint worried about that either, all i want to know is if theyre any good compared to a normal ceramic, i like the idea of not taking up much space and having a built in guard.




the problem is if it is faulty it might kill your animal and/or set fire to your house. if nobody knows anything about it, it's probably not much cop.


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

If it is him, despite how its being sold, ie via a shop, why would you want to give him any of your hard earned cash!


----------



## blood and guts (May 30, 2007)

It is 100% recs, hes told me so in many emails.

The brand name cobra and its design is a direct rip off from cobra rc toys who are currently looking into this matter.

The stats and heaters them selves have been rushed out and untested, he offered these mail order and the shop thing only came up when he was outed as being recs. Its a sad last ditch attempt to prove hes legit! notice the shops so fare selling them are pretty small fry at best.

Hes already changed speck on these heaters and offered old stock at discount and cant arnswer basic questions about insurance and liability as well as testing of the product.

AVOID at all costs..


----------



## jht88 (Jun 9, 2009)

I bought one of these on friday, as yet I've not tries it yet. Two local shops are selling them one a pet shop (Consett Pet and Aquatics) and one a new rep shop (Marvellous Monsters). Both shops recommended them to me when I called them about heating ideas.

I'm not sure what to do now, after reading this thread, whether to see about taking it back or wait and hope for the best.

It was £40 not an amount I'm about to right off for something potentially crap or dangerous.

Any first hand experience would be greatfully received.

John


----------



## cardinalgrom (Aug 23, 2010)

jht88 said:


> I bought one of these on friday, as yet I've not tries it yet. Two local shops are selling them one a pet shop (Consett Pet and Aquatics) and one a new rep shop (Marvellous Monsters). Both shops recommended them to me when I called them about heating ideas.
> 
> I'm not sure what to do now, after reading this thread, whether to see about taking it back or wait and hope for the best.
> 
> ...


set it up in an empty viv and keep a themometer on it for a week, then you will know, and you can tell us all about it  lol, i love guineie pigs  (no offense dude)


----------



## jht88 (Jun 9, 2009)

None takin' cheeky sod, :Na_Na_Na_Na:. Will get sorted soon need to go and get new thermosat though, prob monday(ish).

John


----------



## blood and guts (May 30, 2007)

Ive spoken to these two shops and to be fare they dont sound to clever im affraid. Also notice how no other shops are selling them, theres to many question marks on safty and testing compliance that chris has simply not been able to arnswer.
As hes banned on here we cant quiz him and on captivebred where he was questioned in depth he basicly left the forum.
Your better off sticking with safer and proven brands like habistat and microclimate. Both offer better customer service and sell products based on solid reserch and engernering back ground. How good will chris be when one of his stats and heaters fail and kill not only the snake but possibly burn the house down? people cant even get the money there owed of him!


----------



## swift_wraith (Jan 4, 2009)

I can see livefood getting into those holes and cooking. not my idea of safe. Take it back to the shop and tell them they need to return them to manufacturer.


----------



## badboyboobie (Jul 4, 2010)

*rip off*

I stupidly purchased 2 of these direct from Chris before reading up on them. They look the business but they are crap. They were to heat my 6ft viv. 

Luckily I did not have anything in the viv so was able to leave them running and they did not get upto heat. 

Stay well clear from these as the guy is a dick, he will not take them back even though they are faulty, they have no safety marks on them andonly he has tested them ? Not to sure what trading standards would say.

I have lost the money and it is an expensive lesson learnt. I now have an AHS 500watt and it is great.


----------



## cardinalgrom (Aug 23, 2010)

badboyboobie said:


> I stupidly purchased 2 of these direct from Chris before reading up on them. They look the business but they are crap. They were to heat my 6ft viv.
> 
> Luckily I did not have anything in the viv so was able to leave them running and they did not get upto heat.
> 
> ...


all you have to do it write a letter to him explaining that you will go to trading standards if he does not refund you within the next 14days due to whatever reason your unhappy. Make sure its sent royal mail recorded. then if he aint paid after 14 days go to trading standards and inform your solicitor, he will crap his pants when they phone him.


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

cardinalgrom said:


> all you have to do it write a letter to him explaining that you will go to trading standards if he does not refund you within the next 14days due to whatever reason your unhappy. Make sure its sent royal mail recorded. then if he aint paid after 14 days go to trading standards and inform your solicitor, he will crap his pants when they phone him.


 
From what I've read about him on here under his other name(s)- I don't think a phone call from trading standards or solicitors will cause him to ..."crap his pants"...!


----------



## cardinalgrom (Aug 23, 2010)

if you go about it the right way he would either have to refund, pay a much bigger fine ir go to jail, i know what i would do


----------



## jht88 (Jun 9, 2009)

I bought 1 of these about 3 weeks ago and finally got around to trying it in the viv this weekend.

I set it up on Friday night at the top of the viv (4x2x2) with the stat probe in the middle 4 thermometers dotted about and after 1 night the ambient temperature was only 22'c. So I tried it on side near the bottom and left it for 5 hours, the same 22'c. I had thermometer probe no more that. 8" away from the heater and it never got over 24'c yet the heater its self would go well over 80'c. It just will not heat up the area of the viv or give a basking spot. So anyway its going back to the shop today to exchange it for a ceramic set up and no more experimental try outs for me. 

John


----------



## cardinalgrom (Aug 23, 2010)

thanks for the update bro  i shant be buying one now


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

cardinalgrom said:


> if you go about it the right way he would either have to refund, pay a much bigger fine ir go to jail, i know what i would do


You have obviously never dealt with him.

He will not give a flying fart about threats of court action!


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

slippery42 said:


> You have obviously never dealt with him.
> 
> He will not give a flying fart about threats of court action!


My thoughts exactly (as previously posted). Why would anyone want to give him anymore of their cash?


----------



## cubixgames (Nov 13, 2010)

*Cobra Heaters*

Hi, there.

I fort i would also register with this website as i own reptiles but i also work at www.consettpetsandfish.co.uk // www.consettpetcenter.co.uk 

And i came across this post about this item

We took stock of 3 of these items after meating the gent who was selling them, We where showing stats and told about the heater and fort they where generaly a good idea for what it does and how it does it. We soon found out with a few days about problems other people have had with this guy. 

But we only stocked them after we had spoke to other companies such as Monsters who is mentioned above about there dealings with the company.

We sold 1 in store and 2 on ebay, I also got one off him my self to have a try of. The one i had ran perfect and kept temp according to my meters. But i did have to wire up the plug again that was suppose to already be wired up. 2 customers on ebay have had the items for almost 2 months now with no problems at all with the items. Even thou if they do have a problem they will never get in contact with the guy who made it cause he does not answer any calls, or any emails or his facebook page. 

We had 1 returned in store which i beleave was due to posts on this website about the heater used but in working conditions. We took the item back as soon as we had found out some information about the gent selling them. 

You will also find that the product is visable on or website but warns people not to buy this product from us or any one else due to there being no support for the item what so ever. 

We will also find that i have personaly removed the items from ebay too and asked for are website to be removed from cobra's page.

I agree with memebers of the forum on here that the item is not sell able and is a copy of other items with a ripped off name, This information was not available at the time we bought the item. But like all other items we buy we do test them are selfs. It was only when we tried to contact the maker that we found problems with the item and manged to get his real name and looked him up on google did we find he has had many company before and owes a lot of money out, He also owes alot of money out to the people who actualy make the units parts for him. 


You can find the item on are website 

Consett Pet Shop, Consett Pet and Aquatic, Consett Reptiles, Consett Fish Shop,

and you will see that we no longer sell it and are making sure that any one using are website to see the product knows there is no support for it. We would but alot more on the website about the product and the maker but we would risk be sued and we are only a small business that cant afford to have that happen. 

Thanks to reptile forum for also reviewing and letting others know about the problem with this item.



Also a note about the ce certified - he actualy showed a print out of what was suppose to be his licence to sell the product as it had done 1000's of hours testing on the item, But like i say it was a print out and we have for weeks removed the products we had left off the website as a payable product we have also told people who bought from ebay that they can return the item if they wish too. But both members who bought off ebay have reported no problems with the unit or the heat there getting from it.


----------



## cardinalgrom (Aug 23, 2010)

so it looks like hes ripping shops off as well as normal folk.


----------



## blood and guts (May 30, 2007)

Any shop buying these products clearly has issues in there buying methords, basic due diligence and simply questions would have seen him running. 
So a very very small number of people have no issues yet, but are they really clever enough to know they have no real problems? With the back ground of these products you simply should be demanding a recall as it could course you real problems.


----------



## cubixgames (Nov 13, 2010)

We have issued the information that we have been provided with and information that we found out by or selfs to people who have bought this product, Other then this it is up to the buyer to decided what to do with the item, 

I will say thou to the comment about **Any shop buying these products clearly has issues in there buying methords** We sold the item for less then a week before we removed it from selfs website and ebay store. Shops are just as likley to be scammed from a scammer as any one else. Shops like are who remove the product quickly are doing some thing right, What about other stores, who are still selling the item and recommended it over other items which are knowing to be excerlent quility. 

We bought the items in more good will then any thing else as he lives in the north east and had a lot of information about the product with him when he came to the store. When he came in to the store we had never seen or delt with him the past nore where we previe to the information at the time about who he was and what he has done in the past. We had his information to go on alone, We did search the product on the internet before we bought it off him and found only 1 website which was another website selling the product. There was no mention of him being a conman or owning people money. We had to do some major digging just to find out his real name.


----------



## blood and guts (May 30, 2007)

cubixgames said:


> We have issued the information that we have been provided with and information that we found out by or selfs to people who have bought this product, Other then this it is up to the buyer to decided what to do with the item,
> 
> I will say thou to the comment about **Any shop buying these products clearly has issues in there buying methords** We sold the item for less then a week before we removed it from selfs website and ebay store. Shops are just as likley to be scammed from a scammer as any one else. Shops like are who remove the product quickly are doing some thing right, What about other stores, who are still selling the item and recommended it over other items which are knowing to be excerlent quility.
> 
> We bought the items in more good will then any thing else as he lives in the north east and had a lot of information about the product with him when he came to the store. When he came in to the store we had never seen or delt with him the past nore where we previe to the information at the time about who he was and what he has done in the past. We had his information to go on alone, We did search the product on the internet before we bought it off him and found only 1 website which was another website selling the product. There was no mention of him being a conman or owning people money. We had to do some major digging just to find out his real name.


Unknown product from a unknown name with a unknown reputaion, nuff said?
Just goggling his name is enough to be fare and i emailed him about these and stats from diffrent email addys and the info given should have been enough to see any one run away. 
As you have sold this product it will be you who is the first port of call when somthing goes wrong, and with the nature of the product it could be the deadly type of wrong. To cover yourselves you really should recontact those who bought asking for urgent return, doing this may cost you a few quid but dealing with somthing befor it becomes a issue can save and even strengthen reputation.:2thumb:


----------



## cardinalgrom (Aug 23, 2010)

i agree, because if someones house burns down on a faulty unit that is not officially CE approved which your company sold you are IN THE S:censor:T!

Recall the ones sold, take the loss and learn from it.

Eventually he will get whats coming to him!


----------



## swift_wraith (Jan 4, 2009)

problem being, how do you trace a customer who has paid cash? Best bet would be to put a product recall notice in the window offering a full refund and hope the customer who bought are regulars/locals.


----------



## cubixgames (Nov 13, 2010)

swift_wraith said:


> problem being, how do you trace a customer who has paid cash? Best bet would be to put a product recall notice in the window offering a full refund and hope the customer who bought are regulars/locals.



Customer who bought the item from the store for cash has already returned the item to us. So its only ebay users who have not even thou they have been given the details to do so.


----------



## Barry P. (Jul 19, 2008)

badboyboobie said:


> I stupidly purchased 2 of these direct from Chris before reading up on them. They look the business but they are crap. They were to heat my 6ft viv.
> 
> Luckily I did not have anything in the viv so was able to leave them running and they did not get upto heat.
> 
> ...


 Do you have the scammers address where you sent the money? I am still trying to serve a warrant on him for the £450 he owes me and I recently had a PM from somebody else who he ripped off for £600 when he was trading as HobbyRacks :bash:


----------

